

Google PageSpeed Service - Kenan
https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/service

======
Zenst
From the sound of it this sounds like a sort of transparent proxy service on
sterioids.

Reason I say that is given "PageSpeed Service is an online service to
automatically speed up loading of your web pages. PageSpeed Service fetches
content from your servers, rewrites your pages by applying web performance
best practices and serves them to end users via Google's servers across the
globe."

It sound like it just rewrites the pages for googles servers to offer up and
does not imply that they would rewrite the content of your website. So I'm
intrigued in how this actualy works, but to me sounds like a transparent proxy
service and in that I wonder if this only realy works out if the user uses
googles DNS's. Can anybody who has used this service clarify.

